# Traveling by plane from Calgary ( or sitter)



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I am a new hedgehog owner and was looking in to options for travel for this summer. I am going from calgary to newfoundland ( long flight!!) I was wondering has anyone been on westjet with their hedgie in cargo? I am a little nervous as the cargo bay is not well heat regulated and they do not allow food or water in the kennels. 

Does anyone have an suggestions on :
1> how to fly cargo with a hedgie? and what i would need?
2> OR any relyable places in calgary that board hedgehogs?

I cant believe that the air lines dont allow them as a carry on pet!! and Air canada has a a hard fast rule of not accepting any exotics either as cargo or other..
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We recently (last week) put a baby hedgehog on a flight from Ontario to Newfoundland with Air Canada AC Live Pet cargo. So Air Canada does allow hedgehogs as pet cargo. 

They travel in the baggage compartment away from the baggage of course. I know on the AC Live Pet cargo the baggage compartment is kept at about 74-76F. 

They also allowed food to go with the hedgehog, we had food in with the baby and as we divided the carrier into a top and bottom section we had our own hedgehog mix (6lbs of it) go with the baby also.

We use the Petmate Pet Taxi as it is airline approved, ours was the smallest one been 19"x12"x10". You need to ziptip the latches also for it to be accepted but this is for all pets traveling via AC Live Pet Cargo.

We had some hand warmers also in with the baby, with a fleece blanket, fleece hedgie bag and another fleece blanket on the bottom of the top floor area.

The baby arrived alert, happy and most importantly safely. Pick up is straight away once the baby arrived also.

Oh also it was $110 CDN roughly for the one way flight for 11lbs in total

Hope that helps.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the great hints.. Its weird that when I called they said they do not accept hedgehogs on any of their flights. Maybe on passenger flights they will not accept them in any way, but for a pure cargo plane its ok.?.? Something they did not mention to me.. Thank you soo soo much


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

No problem, though the plane the baby went on last week was a passenger plane for sure. So I am very unsure why they told you they don't accept them. I know for sure that they do lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are only allowed on certain sizes of plains regardless of the company. They have to go in the heated cargo and only the large planes have that. Were you checking for specific days or times because perhaps the reason they said no is that there were no large planes going at that time. When I was searching to have a boy shipped here, I asked what planes they were allowed on and did my searching for day and time from there.


----------

